# HOT skyline n HOT CHICK



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry if this is inappropriate but saw this in another forum and was REALLY cool. I want to start a thread of any Skyline out posing with hot girls I really havent seen that combo much :nervous: :nervous: :nervous: I got this show commin up and will be postin soon 
NO PORN PLEASE 
Hope this kind of thread is not innappropriate for this site


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

How do you put pictures in this thing


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:clap: classic :clap: 


(just underneath the 'undo' icon is an 'insert picture' icon; hover over it to check its purpose if unsure. Pictures need to be hosted somewhere.)


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

<center>
<img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/lilyx909/SKYLINENGURL.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>

not mine but you get the idea:clap:


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

ru' said:


> :clap: classic :clap:
> 
> 
> (just underneath the 'undo' icon is an 'insert picture' icon; hover over it to check its purpose if unsure. Pictures need to be hosted somewhere.)


I got it thanx


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Aparently my photo's have been used to scam people on ebay


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

more....MORE!!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my mates modeling at USC at santa pod today

will post up some pics


----------



## Oblic (Jan 17, 2006)

:squintdan










she can change my wheels anytime she want


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i like that oneopcorn:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Lovely rim job.
Wheels look good too.....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry guys, if you want a picture of a Skyline and a pretty lady, you will not beat Kelly Brook and a GT-R.

Mods you might as well close this thread now. lol


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moley - HANDS OFF !! Kelly is mine !l heheh


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

jeeesus Andy the one on the right could do with crackin a smile .. she's friggin hideous  

still my favourite GTST ever ..


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

:chuckle: i think it was time of the month


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

She's pretty good with an airgun. I just felt my nuts tighten.



moleman said:


>


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

brooksie said:


> jeeesus Andy the one on the right could do with crackin a smile .. she's friggin hideous


PMSL


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

one of my faves  a great 32 :bowdown1: & a sexy chick  what more could you want ??


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

got a non skyline one if you fancy


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My 33 was used in a Toyo advert a few years back :wavey:


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

My other half and my skyline, I'll get one of her and her GTR.








[/IMG]


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Any excuse to post this pic of Hodgie.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brooksie...Dude....Please tell me you mean right from as if you were sitting in the car, rather than right looking at them in that pic...the blonde on the far left from the camera is proper ropey looks like theres a few layers of foundation covering up a messy complexion...the dark haired bird far right from camera looks like she could ride it like a texan cowgirl 

Ad


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

For those who know my old habbits with lovely semi naked ladies polishing my bonnet with thier soft behinds on a regular basis then I have loads of these pics but i'm afraid i will be shown the yellow then thrown off here with the red card!
Oh what the hell!
Here's the Lovely Danni:








I guess i might get sent off then Ref?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

She's lowering the front of your car quite a lot there sky it :chuckle:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I like these happy threads......... 
More boobs please...........:wavey:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

roadie said:


> More boobs please...........:wavey:


They only have 2 you know? 

You've been watching too much of them "Total Recall" style movies?:chuckle:

Ok, as you wish more boobs below: 





























:chuckle:


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: thank you everybody for your beautiful posts but lets keep this one alive. I cant wait 4 car show comin up:chuckle:


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

moleman said:


> Any excuse to post this pic of Hodgie.


YEAH BABY:thumbsup: LOL


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hodgie - you KNOW that image is always going to be floating around this forum !! hehehehe !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> Hodgie - you KNOW that image is always going to be floating around this forum !! hehehehe !


lol. I think I have posted it about five times since it was taken at Spa 3 years ago.

I think it should go on the calender.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

moleman said:


> I think it should go on the calender.


FPMSL !!!! Put it on the month of his birthday :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol some funny posts on here


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

GTR RICH said:


> one of my faves  a great 32 :bowdown1: & a sexy chick  what more could you want ??


clear winner

god she looks like a bitch though


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Totally agree ^^^
Knee high boots and a whip needed though.

Charlie.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

chas said:


> Totally agree ^^^
> Knee high boots and a whip needed though.


I'm not sure Hodgie would go for that Chas, but I'll ask if you want.


----------



## MrScottish (Nov 29, 2006)

Hubba Hubba!! :bowdown1: 



gavman said:


> clear winner
> 
> god she looks like a bitch though


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool, it's one of those sterogram pics. If you stare long enough, you can see a GTR.



GTR RICH said:


>


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

moleman said:


> I'm not sure Hodgie would go for that Chas, but I'll ask if you want.


Lol, he's got the pose for it in that pic.:chuckle: 

Charlie.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fine by me*



brooksie said:


> jeeesus Andy the one on the right could do with crackin a smile .. she's friggin hideous


You wander off with the three chavchasers and I'll do ice cream things with the pale lass.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm with moley here, Kelly and a GTR is as good as it ever gets!

mook


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Lono9885 said:


> Brooksie...Dude....Please tell me you mean right from as if you were sitting in the car, rather than right looking at them in that pic...the blonde on the far left from the camera is proper ropey looks like theres a few layers of foundation covering up a messy complexion...the dark haired bird far right from camera looks like she could ride it like a texan cowgirl
> 
> Ad


Lol, better tell the Daily Star, she was on Page3 on Friday 

Awful pics tho, I know 2 of them birds and does neither of em justice by a long shot.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

My mota...


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Rules seem to be ladies posing on Skylines so 1st 2 may not count


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

moleman said:


> Any excuse to post this pic of Hodgie.


hahaha. Apart from the shocking back hair and armpit hair thing happening I think she looks quite sweet for a french bird:chuckle: 

What is concerning tho is the rear spoiler setup on this car. Terrible drag coefficents probably prone to 720degree spins:flame:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

f... me, i go abroad for a few days and up it pops:chuckle:
And no, im not shaving my pits for the calender.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I cant see a skyline anywhere.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ant GTR said:


>


the one on the right is wife material.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

So is the one on the left!!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

gavman said:


> clear winner
> 
> god she looks like a bitch though


No she was actually really nice!

I've got some that are not work safe if it's ok to post them up?

Alex B


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Alex do it!!!lol


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

hodgie said:


> f... me, i go abroad for a few days and up it pops:chuckle:
> And no, im not shaving my pits for the calender.


im sure someone can photoshop it out:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

No, i`ve lost all hope:chuckle:


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Alex j B said:


> No she was actually really nice!
> 
> I've got some that are not work safe if it's ok to post them up?
> 
> Alex B


I'd suggest linking to them with a warning, just in case the boss does walk round the corner...:squintdan


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Here are mine not the best they would do.


































Tony


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

we've got a right mix of mingers and minxes so far!

alex jb, is she single?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok here we go......

Thanks to Alison from Shock Models - Model and promotional services
(best promo girls around)


Hayley is the blonde, and Surreyya is the brunette from TOTB 5



























Tori from TOTB 4









Louise also from TOTB 4


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

nice birds
i want my gtst to look like that


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

skyline_boy said:


>



geez fella you sure thats not a bloke uke:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Here are mine not the best they would do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice Tony. I remember them from Max London. think she is from babestation


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> geez fella you sure thats not a bloke uke:



:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 



Pitbul, thats the full Jun bodykit with a Vielside rear spoiler.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


>


seems i got the wrong pic:nervous: ... there was another on the site i was ment 2 get up


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

more pics can be found here.. Go Faster - Import lifestyle, Event Coverage and Industry Profiles


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't work for me...


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


>


Is it me or has one side of her body got a better tan than the other!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> nice Tony. I remember them from Max London. think she is from babestation


Yeah mate they were from babestation.

Tony


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I'm sorry, but for me, none of them do anything for me as much as this one.......... 

Some of my friends tell me there's a GTR in the picture somewhere, but I'm yet to find it......


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Couple of others I've found.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

I think it's so sad when these ugly "not-good-enough-to-be-a-real-model" munters call themselves models. It's quite sad really.

At the end of the day they are all somebody's daughter, and there's some really ashamed parents out there.

Kelly's fine though! At least she's beautiful and got something worth showing off.

ffs, the girl in the last pic looks like some goofy 14 year old. what's nice about that?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

nah...try this one.

There is a skyline in there. Check out the one in the middle:chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ropey said:


> I think it's so sad when these ugly "not-good-enough-to-be-a-real-model" munters call themselves models. It's quite sad really.
> 
> At the end of the day they are all somebody's daughter, and there's some really ashamed parents out there.
> 
> ...


i couldn't agree more

makes me feel like some grubby mac'ed old man, all these ugly half naked teenage wannabee pole dancers wobbling about the place

parading their grossness like some z-list celebrity
and this is supposed to appeal to me?
this is for my benefit?
yet another reason to stay away from motor chav fests

any fat tart who'll get her tits out is a 'model' these days
put it away, it's not nice

enough to put you off your £5 burger


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gavman said:


> i couldn't agree more
> 
> makes me feel like some grubby mac'ed old man, all these ugly half naked teenage wannabee pole dancers wobbling about the place
> 
> ...




:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

gavman said:


> i couldn't agree more
> 
> makes me feel like some grubby mac'ed old man, all these ugly half naked teenage wannabee pole dancers wobbling about the place
> 
> ...


cant understand the way you think mate
unless you would rarther see hunks in hot pvc hotpants :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

just prefer not to see mingers in hot pants


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bringing this thread backkkk.
Here are a few from the NY Hot Import Nights




























Jay


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me, or does she look like Aslan???


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

HAHA shes got that nice body and put a nice reflection on the trunk. Just paper bag the face.
Jay


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Geeez you guys are a bit picky........

Come on post up your pics so we can critique.........then again on second thoughts I don't want to put everyone off their food..... 

I suspect most on here wouldn't kick most of these girls outta the sack when push came to shove.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Define the word "model"....because some of them are hideous.  

Oh well back to posing on the bonnet of my Skyline....


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I've always wondered who came up with the idea of draping birds over cars at shows etc??? Dont get me wrong, I enjoy tasteful shots of young ladies as much as anyone but I also like cars. TBH, I think the 2 should be separate.
Went 2 knockhill a couple of years ago for something or other (cant remember what). Lots of nice cars about and I was snapping away. Actually had to ask a few promo girls to step out of the way so I could get a pic of cars without them in it :chuckle:
I think there are better forms of entertainment at car shows than lots of dolly's milling about with their flesh out. If I want to see birds I'll go to Spearmint Rhino etc or put some 'art videos' on :chuckle:. When I go to a car show, have a guess at what I wanna see???...It gets to the point where it actually annoys me
Still, IMHO the MORE chav the car meet/show the MORE dolly's milling about.

Its the same with car mags....(OK just max power and its siblings). Why oh why do they put birds in it???? Save the birds for the top-shelvers and keep car mags about cars. Mind you,I'm sure the 14/15 yr olds love Max P etc as they can buy an (almost) top-shelver in the guise of a 'car' mag and spend some time in the loo.

As you can probably tell it kind of gets to me :chuckle:

TT


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Oh well back to posing on the bonnet of my Skyline....


quite a bit more sexy when the girl actually owns and drives the Skyline....so how about it Claire?? Put some up for us!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> I've always wondered who came up with the idea of draping birds over cars at shows etc??? Dont get me wrong, I enjoy tasteful shots of young ladies as much as anyone but I also like cars. TBH, I think the 2 should be separate.
> Went 2 knockhill a couple of years ago for something or other (cant remember what). Lots of nice cars about and I was snapping away. Actually had to ask a few promo girls to step out of the way so I could get a pic of cars without them in it :chuckle:
> I think there are better forms of entertainment at car shows than lots of dolly's milling about with their flesh out. If I want to see birds I'll go to Spearmint Rhino etc or put some 'art videos' on :chuckle:. When I go to a car show, have a guess at what I wanna see???...It gets to the point where it actually annoys me
> Still, IMHO the MORE chav the car meet/show the MORE dolly's milling about.
> ...


Hey TT, good to see that some men don't like it either. Sadly its part of the territory when visiting car shows...well not all car shows. 
I personally like to see the cars and not the women draped across them too...there's a time and a place for that...as you so rightly put it. Its a bit off putting when you go to these shows and you take your kids and your son is ten and he's looking at them...:nervous:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> quite a bit more sexy when the girl actually owns and drives the Skyline....so how about it Claire?? Put some up for us!


Well thank you and Im flattered....but I don't have any of me on my car


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Well thank you and Im flattered....but I don't have any of me on my car


well someone's going to have to arrange a shoot then!! Your glorious tresses flowing about as you prepare to mount your steed...argh, that sounds like a bad romance novel. Ok, then just your sexy self hanging out with and driving your car


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Some people definition of hot is certainly lower than others looking at some of the shockers on this thread, still fun though. Ish, lol.



Booty-licious said:


> Define the word "model"....because some of them are hideous.
> 
> Oh well back to posing on the bonnet of my Skyline....


So by saying that, your saying you are fitter than them?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Some people definition of hot is certainly lower than others looking at some of the shockers on this thread, still fun though. Ish, lol.


cant agree more. 

i think maybe 10% of all the girls in this topic are actually pretty...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Some people definition of hot is certainly lower than others looking at some of the shockers on this thread, still fun though. Ish, lol.
> 
> So by saying that, your saying you are fitter than them?


SteveN, my dear young man....they maybe young in mind and body, "some" may have nice figures. But that's it............

Am I fitter then them?....you can bet your life on it! 

:squintdan


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

some of my car and random females...




























plenty more where that came from, but that'll do lol


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> ...plenty more where that came from, but that'll do lol


No it won't! Get 'em up!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

aah, that looks better


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

SteveN said:


> aah, that looks better


Even though she looks like she's trying to squeeze one out.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

okie dokie!

ignore my mates behind..lol






















































one more for now...my favourite!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

clarky_gtt said:


> plenty more where that came from, but that'll do lol


As above, that definatley wont do!! 

Get em posted mate!!! opcorn: opcorn:

EDIT: good work! Keep em comin!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

moleman said:


> Even though she looks like she's trying to squeeze one out.


maybe its me, but i didnt think just blinking a little bit makes poo come out.

maybe it does when you get older :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's opposite Steve. For blokes, the older you get the more you have to push when you pee.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Ha! I'd like to see them drive it in those shoes! hahaha


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

moleman said:


> the older you get the more you have to push when you pee.


which in turn increases the chance of sh1tt1ng yourself i suppose


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, I'm not 40 yet and to date I've never let a clagnut go unwittingly.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Claire, *please* show us what a REAL woman and a Skyline looks like, not these siliconed airheaded barbiedolls!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, brilliant.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

SteveN said:


>


contestant at the third annual Light your Fart shootout awaits ignition


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

clarky_gtt said:


>



this girl disqualified for cheating.
only genuine trouser coughs permitted


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

clarky i now know why you done so much to car im spending more on my car


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Is it me or do they have thighs like wrestlers?...they just seem overly large...

:chuckle:


----------



## gzzmos (Nov 2, 2007)

the very 1st foto in this thread is from the new zealand motor show that my partner ran  we got heaps more


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

gzzmos said:


> the very 1st foto in this thread is from the new zealand motor show that my partner ran  we got heaps more


well wot you waiting for post them !!!!!!


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

win said:


> <center>
> <img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/lilyx909/SKYLINENGURL.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
> </center>
> 
> not mine but you get the idea:clap:


Hooray my car is famous!! Nice one mate!!!


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll post the rest of the pics from that day at the weekend....including a fabulous orange lycra jumpsuit....lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of these "ladies" are proper skets lol...


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*Is it just me???*

There is no way in hell, not even if the pope requested it, would I let some doris lounge about on my paintwork and risk scratching it!!! What is wrong with people?????

I just about choked when I saw the one with about 5 birds on it, the foreground girl had her high-heels resting on the bonnet!!!!! :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


>


Get the *$#! off the car with the heels!

My goodness, some of these girls really do look like they fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. Claire, we all know how fit you are, and if you are wondering, check out her signature - duh!

Alright, some of these young girls with no bodies need to go back home, as i'm sure tomorrow is a school day for them. :GrowUp: And what is with the boots? It's not bad enough that they are ugly, pose like it's time to popasquat, but no style either? That's the triple whammy...

This is exactly why I don't go to HIN or MAX here in the UK. About the only place I can tolerate women near the cars is during the pitwalk. Honey, if you're not holding a place sign or a umbrella, get out of the way. Wow, I guess I really do miss Japan...

if you're going to post, can someone in Japan post some pics of the race queens from JGTC (yes, i'm old school) or from TAS? Thank you...


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

or the uk time attack race queen?
(special request)


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Is it me or do they have thighs like wrestlers?...they just seem overly large...
> 
> :chuckle:


Your right..they do have big thighs..im suprised the bonnet hasn't flatened yet.:banned:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hope these are an acceptable pair!

Taken at TOTB5


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Hugh Keir said:


> Hope these are an acceptable pair!


Keith, from where I am looking, they are both acceptable pairs!! 

......once I zoomed out enough that is.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Hugh Keir said:


> Hope these are an acceptable pair!
> 
> Taken at TOTB5




can we have more ( i get the feeling you have more like these ) 
please for RESEARCH purpose's please ( to make a more informed decision ) :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Here's the lovely Kay who I was trying to get Mr Opie oils to fit out in a catsuit for shows - in the flesh WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Andy W said:


>


Nice slappers!!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

If you look closely there is a Skyline in the background


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

skywhat??
cant see any cars....


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> Hope these are an acceptable pair!


I'm partial to brunettes so.... yea, she's nice, very attractive.


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

A photo from JTS earlier this year


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Crosssr said:


> A photo from JTS earlier this year


its not very big is it :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

jumpman023 said:


> I'm partial to brunettes so.... yea, she's nice, very attractive.


hmmmmmm, not sure the girl on the left's got really fat ankles!
 
bob
:chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Scott said:


> Keith, from where I am looking, they are both acceptable pairs!!
> 
> ......once I zoomed out enough that is.


Keith...Wasnt that a quote by Hugh??? Surely there not the same person (are they :chuckle:???????)

On another note I must concede that the birds in the gigantic photo are about the best so far and the brunettes got the sexiest, naughtiest smirk i've seen in a long time.....Tasteful and at least over 18......quality. 

*wait a minute..arent I supposed to be against this sort of thing???* :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

TT


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

if you call those fat ankles, wow, we're really picky around here...:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> nah...try this one.
> 
> There is a skyline in there. Check out the one in the middle:chuckle:





So nice to see your daughters supporting you on the day though :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Seriously, the peoiple who been slagging these things off really should post up their birds (or themselves if they female) to see if they got the right to say these birds are ropey.

Always see so much slagging off of birds on the net when they far and away better than the monsters they on.

Amen


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Thats because lot of the birds in these pictures are slappers!!:chuckle:


----------



## Marteinn (Jun 23, 2007)

Now this is before she drove it, all hardcore and stuff.













After she drove it, one big smile :chuckle: 













I just thought you guys needed a girl dressed in clothes behind the wheel of a Skyline 

good times. Marteinn


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking at the building on the right it looks like she drove it about 3 feet in REVERSE!!

Its amazing how quickly the skyline smile develops :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

On another note I do LOVE Iceland. Been there a couple of times and overdue for another visit. Folks are sooooo friendly.

TT


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

yeh seen the iceland adverts food looks cheap not much for that kerry bird though !!!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Satansbodyguard said:


> yeh seen the iceland adverts food looks cheap not much for that kerry bird though !!!!!


she's bloody rotten  :thumbsup:


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*hot chicks*

My minty loves pink!!!









popeye


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

picture too small! :bawling:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

GTR RICH said:


> one of my faves  a great 32 :bowdown1: & a sexy chick  what more could you want ??


What front bumper is this? It's freakin' nice! :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bumper? i cant even see a car LOL


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Haha, my friends always say that if they show me a picture with a very sexy girl and a nice car in the background my eyes will catch the car firstly  however, she does look hot in that picture :flame: but could anybody please tell me what type of bumper that is?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Genuine Do-Luck bodykit mate, bumper and all! Pure class!

bob
p.s.
Alex JB, (who's car it is) on here is a Do-Luck dealer so if you want one give him a shout.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*hot chick*

yep...its a full do -luck body kit for a GTST and a Do-luck flushed up boot lid...spoilerless...:smokin: 
kieran


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Awesome, thanks laddies


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> Keith...Wasnt that a quote by Hugh??? Surely there not the same person (are they :chuckle:???????)
> 
> On another note I must concede that the birds in the gigantic photo are about the best so far and the brunettes got the sexiest, naughtiest smirk i've seen in a long time.....Tasteful and at least over 18......quality.
> 
> ...


Keith and Hugh the same person - now that's a thought.

Similarities - We both stay in Aberdeen-shire, we both have Skylines.

I don't think we look the same ............ 

One's been banned and one can still post on here ...........better stop now.

The girls were lovely though couteys of DCY York


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> Keith...Wasnt that a quote by Hugh??? Surely there not the same person (are they :chuckle:???????)
> 
> On another note I must concede that the birds in the gigantic photo are about the best so far and the brunettes got the sexiest, naughtiest smirk i've seen in a long time.....Tasteful and at least over 18......quality.
> 
> ...


Keith and Hugh the same person - now that's a thought.

Similarities - We both stay in Aberdeen-shire, we both have Skylines.

I don't think we look the same ............ better stop now.

The girls were lovely though coutesy of DCY York


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> Keith...Wasnt that a quote by Hugh??? Surely there not the same person (are they :chuckle:???????)
> 
> On another note I must concede that the birds in the gigantic photo are about the best so far and the brunettes got the sexiest, naughtiest smirk i've seen in a long time.....Tasteful and at least over 18......quality.
> 
> ...


Keith and Hugh the same person - now that's a thought.

Similarities - We both stay in Aberdeen-shire, we both have Skylines.

I don't think we look the same ............ 

One's been banned and one can still post on here ............. better stop now.

The girls are lovely though coutesy of DCY York


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

oh dear, hugh is drunk


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Hugh is very drunk !!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*babes of star trek*



xaero1 said:


> My current favourite insult:
> "You're the type of bloke who'd have a Babes of Star Trek calendar on his bedroom wall!"


Um so here's Seven of Nine, and so what was the problem exactly.... ? lol


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Hugh is very drunk !!


I blame the flaky WiFi connection last night - nowt to do with the wine I was drinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

blue34 said:


> Um so here's Seven of Nine, and so what was the problem exactly.... ? lol


Yep - I'll take 12 months of Jeri Ryan any time


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

m92fs said:


> What front bumper is this? It's freakin' nice! :bowdown1:


dunno but shes got nice pair of headlights :chuckle:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

found this one !
(anyone know who has got the skyline in the pic ?)









this image has been altered to protect the younger members


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Satansbodyguard said:


> found this one !
> (anyone know who has got the skyline in the pic ?)
> 
> 
> ...


good morning to you

feel free to post up a linky to the unaltered version:smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

linky linky!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Satansbodyguard said:


> found this one !
> (anyone know who has got the skyline in the pic ?)
> 
> 
> ...



That's Redline magazines Do-luck kitted R33 GTR!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd slap that bitch for sitting on my hood if that were my car....priorities gentlemen, priorities!!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> linky linky!!


lol

here you are then 

Redline Magazine


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Tremendous work squire!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice R33 :O


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually its RENTON's Skyline :bowdown1:

The fact he works for REDLINE was a bonus in its creation !


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mmmmmmm...not sure about the lambo style door's.....:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

it's nniiiiicceeeee!

come on mate, dont be a tease, link us!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

the link is here: Redline Magazine


----------



## JakesR324 (Nov 16, 2007)

/ \
ll
ll
ll i need to check her oil where is my dip stick


----------



## JakesR324 (Nov 16, 2007)

That was sapposed to be an arrow pointing up. don't know what happened lol 
I still need to check her oil :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

*prude mode on*

As a pic for a flesh mag then that would be fine but for a supposed car mag then I cant honestly see what the relevance of 2 birds snecking in skimpies is????? Is it an upgrade or styling thing perhaps???.....wait......er.....NO!!
I'm sure the young ladies are no doubt happy at the pay cheque but..

*FFS, KEEP THIS STUFF OUT OF CAR MAGS*​         

Thankfully JP is still flesh free.:squintdan 

In all honesty I'm struggling to see why alleged motoring mags feel the need to put pics of this kind of thing in their pages....Really, I'm struggling to find an answer to that one   

Having a repository of images like this on a web page is fine but for the pages of a mag....get real!!!

TT


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i fully agree, TT

keep skanks out of car mags


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

GTR RICH said:


>


with the exception of her
(but she's no skank)


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I agree too unless they lose all the clothing.:chuckle: :chuckle: .

ok il get my coat.:wavey:.

Tony


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Agreed*



gavman said:


> with the exception of her
> (but she's no skank)


Four page feature on the 32, followed by a 40 page feature on her fine detailing...


Lechery aside, agree on the car mags should contain cars statement.

*Rant on*
Oh, by the way. If you want to buy porn, have the balls to pull something off the top shelf instead of wimping out and getting FHM, Maxim, Nuts de da de da. (Or even Max Power/Redline/Fastcar...) Socially acceptable soft porn is lowering the standards as more passable women with average bodies get snapped up by mags desperate for the next t'n'a fifteen minute celebrity. 
*Rant off*
ThankinUforyerattenshun. :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Just for your info, there has been no naked birds in Redline for the last 7 months.
We're all sensible these days, performance cars, tech features, and performance tests only these days. 

Forgot about them pics actuyally, esp as Emma dont look as good in them as she normally does so not took much notice of em.

I do miss her though, not her being in the mag, just her, lol.

Just remembered I got tons of pics of her (looking her best) next to Darren Blys (old?) Skyline though, heres one for you...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Mika Tan and an R34. You can look her up on your favorite "adult" search engine.. I have to find where the "good" ones went..










ADMIN - REMOVED - please keep it in good taste


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

aaahhh the skyline smile !!!!!!!

ADMIN - REMOVED - please keep it in good taste


----------



## MR_GTR (Nov 19, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> *prude mode on*
> 
> As a pic for a flesh mag then that would be fine but for a supposed car mag then I cant honestly see what the relevance of 2 birds snecking in skimpies is????? Is it an upgrade or styling thing perhaps???.....wait......er.....NO!!
> I'm sure the young ladies are no doubt happy at the pay cheque but..
> ...


Dude are you serious?

That is possibly the gayest thing i've ever heard....

Hot cars + gorgeous girls = goodtimes for all involved.

I think you need a few "man lessons" like how to drink beer... scratch your self in public and how to appreciate good looking women in magazines! 

Geez....

And to the bunch of CHAMPIONS at Redline why don't you have magazine distributorship in AUSTRALIA DAMMIT?!!? Keep up the good work. There are more than enough magazines to cater for the "prude" element so don't be afraid to keep doin what you do!!! Obviously this is not just a car magazine but a "lifestyle" mag...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhh, your from Oz????

Explains EVERYTHING in the above post mate :chuckle:

TT


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

SteveN said:


>


What's the fella in the stripey shirt up to?.......*zzzppp*


----------



## MR_GTR (Nov 19, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Ahhhh, your from Oz????
> 
> Explains EVERYTHING in the above post mate :chuckle:
> 
> TT


Well... i can't really argue with you on that one...... 

Bloody Australians!!:thumbsup:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hahaha I bet he's got the Skyline smile on his face


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

MR_GTR said:


> Dude are you serious?
> 
> That is possibly the gayest thing i've ever heard....
> 
> ...


no, girls in what are supposed to be car mags is gay. if i want to see hot girls or something, i either buy 'one of those mags', go on the internet (better than a picture) or just go out to the club. or if you're lucky enough to have a gorgeous girlfriend you dont need the first 3:chuckle: .


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bkvj said:


> no, girls in what are supposed to be car mags is gay. if i want to see hot girls or something, i either buy 'one of those mags', go on the internet (better than a picture) or just go out to the club. or if you're lucky enough to have a gorgeous girlfriend you dont need the first 3:chuckle: .


god, its like you cant post ever without looking like a smug knowitall. (that sometimes buys porno mags, if the above comment is true)

not quite sure how naked birds in a mag is gay though, surely the opposite? :chuckle: 

and regardless of how your mrs may or may not look, gotta have a pretty low sex drive or loved up to a comical degree for you to not even want to look at any other woman :chuckle: 

anyhow, back to the tiddies, even if most are a bit munted...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SteveN said:


> god, its like you cant post ever without looking like a smug knowitall. (that sometimes buys porno mags, if the above comment is true)


I dont buy porno mags, never said i did. i'm not Mr knowitall as you so nicely put it either. 


> not quite sure how naked birds in a mag is gay though, surely the opposite? :chuckle:


you have a point there



> and regardless of how your mrs may or may not look, gotta have a pretty low sex drive or loved up to a comical degree for you to not even want to look at any other woman :chuckle:


just living the single life atm, and offcourse, you always look at others. 



> anyhow, back to the tiddies, even if most are a bit munted...


good point. 


If you have a problem with me just sort it out over pm.


*i refered to 'i' in my posts because i could be bothered to change it to 'you' etc etc.


----------



## MR_GTR (Nov 19, 2007)

See..... now what sort of finance management is that? Why would i buy a car magazine and a stick mag when i can get both for one low price?:chuckle: 

My friend variety is the spice of life.... If you eat cornflakes everyday you soon get sick of cornflakes!!!

I still dont understand what you're objection to gorgeous girls on hot cars is? 

I like strawberries.. and i like chocolate... put them together.... GENIUS!!!!

get my drift?


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*crap*

this is why idont visit this site often even though i am a contributor/paid up member....seems you cant express your opinions without somebody gettin a hissy fit....grow up lads....take ur frustration out on your missus/fella/boss/dog /cat...whatever:squintdan ....bring on more light hearthed banter and filth.....call it what you want.....

how many seconds b4 i get bombard with abuse? whatever

K


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

popeye said:


> this is why idont visit this site often even though i am a contributor/paid up member....seems you cant express your opinions without somebody gettin a hissy fit....grow up lads....take ur frustration out on your missus/fella/boss/dog /cat...whatever:squintdan ....bring on more light hearthed banter and filth.....call it what you want.....
> 
> how many seconds b4 i get bombard with abuse? whatever
> 
> K


I agree with you too.

As if we grown up men don't already have enough on our plate & stress in the real face to face world of everyday life?
The main reason i go on here is that you can take your time & talk to who you like knowing if you don't want to talk about subjects that make you feel angry & stressed out then you can simply move on to another thread & that's the end of that!

CHANGING THE SUBJECT TO A HAPPY ONE:

Has anyone got a better idea than the following for my Christmas Doo party night?:

1. 7:30pm get the wife to drop me off at a nice restaurant in town to meet up with the lads + eat shed loads of food.(a full stomach is better cos you don't get drunk as quick)

2. 9:00 - 9:30pm Go on the more important Pub crawl.

3. 10:30pm After a few pints have some bets with the mates to see how many fit birds telephone numbers you can get while your mates watch you smooth talking to them.:bowdown1: 

4. 11:00pm By this time the Promotion Girls from the local Pole Dancing Clubs usually come round the pubs giving all the pissed up lads (that's meee too! hup!) a Free or half price entry ticket to Spearmint Rhinos.

5. 11:30pm You must have guessed where we will be by now or you must stand like a Tea Pot & have a large selection of pink & purple shirts!

6. 12:30am In the toilets having a piss in the urinals standing next to your best mate saying to him "I'm having one last dance, just one last dance & i'm off" he says back to you "what about the little blonde in the knee high leather boots?" your faces are like>  

7. 1:30am In the toilets again strangely enough so is your best mate, this time you say "Our lass is going to Kill me if I don't leave soon!":squintdan 

8. 2:00am Your mate taps you on your shoulder & says "lend us a tenner for a dance er...make that twenty for the taxi too!...Oh yeah, your lass is going to Kill you too don't forget!...Burp!" First thought is :squintdan then you think  

9. 2:30am Finally you're down to your last £20 & you realise it's time to go home. 

10. 2:45am Taxi! The taxi driver ask you "where too mate? Kebab house or Casino?" soon :chuckle: 

11. 3:00am You're in the Casino you think of a lucky number put your last tenner on it & BINGO it drops in. £350 cash that please!:clap: 

12. 3:30am On your way home with your best mate discussing what exscuse you're both going to use for being late in &
making sure that you both are each others alabi.:thumbsup: Yeah you too:thumbsup: 

13. 4:00am creep back into the house have a quick wash & slide into bed without her noticing!:chuckle:

^Well that's my plan^ who's comming then?


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> I agree with you too.
> 
> As if we grown up men don't already have enough on our plate & stress in the real face to face world of everyday life?
> The main reason i go on here is that you can take your time & talk to who you like knowing if you don't want to talk about subjects that make you feel angry & stressed out then you can simply move on to another thread & that's the end of that!
> ...


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: OT!

this thread is about Skylines and titties! (one of my best btw! :chuckle: )


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

can you lot put a sock in it and show me some more nice CARS AND GIRLS.
THIS IS A HOT CAR AND HOT CHICKS THREAD.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

pitbull said:


> can you lot put a sock in it and show me some more nice CARS AND GIRLS.
> THIS IS A HOT CAR AND HOT CHICKS THREAD.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

sky 1t said:


>


left or right? left or right?

tough one. 

left!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MarkMcQ said:


> What's the fella in the stripey shirt up to?.......*zzzppp*


considering the amount of pervy wronguns there that day itd not suprise me! there was geezers, honest to god, slyly following emma around all day with cameras held low trying to get a snap of her ass etc!
it was TOTB, they was meant to be there for the cars.
i found LOADS of the aformentioned pics on the net for the week or so after.
funny in some ways, sooooooooo sad in others.
here is one though, lol.








thats me in the stripey top next to her, before anyone thinks i was the aformentioned perv, lol, i didnt need to slyly take pics to see it :chuckle:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

SteveN said:


>


You pervy wronguns are doing a top job.

That's gotta be the most beautiful arse ive seen. Image waking up to that arse every morning. Splendid photography. Keep up the good work. Btw, you would happen to have her email address/ phone number would u?
lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

russwestwood said:


> That's gotta be the most beautiful arse ive seen. Image waking up to that arse every morning.


It is, and I did that morning.

Good times.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn, U lucky man... good on ya.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

SteveN said:


> considering the amount of pervy wronguns there that day itd not suprise me! there was geezers, honest to god, slyly following emma around all day with cameras held low trying to get a snap of her ass etc!
> it was TOTB, they was meant to be there for the cars.
> i found LOADS of the aformentioned pics on the net for the week or so after.
> funny in some ways, sooooooooo sad in others.
> ...


where on the internet where ?????


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

sky 1t said:


>


Any more for any more???

Oh and Bas, definatley left mate :smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

^Nope. I can't find them, I know I have them some where but here's some to be getting on with to keep that smile on your face! 








:chuckle: 








:chuckle:


----------



## gzzmos (Nov 2, 2007)

those two are skanky and hot all at the same time!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW!!! The one without the cap is such a good girl... every home should have one. :clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol

skeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Any more for any more???
> 
> Oh and Bas, definatley left mate :smokin:


yes. lefty is best after all isnt she. :thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mmmmm.....left....or.....right....mmmm...i'll take them both !!!.....but the one on the left if i can only have one !!!!!!!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> mmmmm.....left....or.....right....mmmm...i'll take them both !!!.....but the one on the left if i can only have one !!!!!!!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Yeah, the other one looks like she's about to nod off  

TT


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

you would think there would be more pic's on this thread than there are......come on there are lots of shows with lots of skylines and lots of girls so where are the pic's of the skylines and the girls ??????


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

SteveN said:


> It is, and I did that morning.


Crikey SteveN, you look good in a mini skirt ....:chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> *prude mode on*
> 
> As a pic for a flesh mag then that would be fine but for a supposed car mag then I cant honestly see what the relevance of 2 birds snecking in skimpies is????? Is it an upgrade or styling thing perhaps???.....wait......er.....NO!!
> I'm sure the young ladies are no doubt happy at the pay cheque but..
> ...


Right i kinda see where TT is commin from here, (hes not gay for expressing his views on the subject) dont get me wrong i love the female form, (more than i love cars tbh), and there's nout better when you find one that drives you wild like they do. :chuckle: My issue is with women being exploited as nothing more than things to oggle at at car shows. It kinda feels weird when you're at a car show and you see girls walking around in next to nothing, not because its unpleasant, but because you see allot of guys looking at them and i for one feel uncomfortable about it. I probably should just think its ok my girlfriend/wifes not around so who gives a fcuk. But i cant, i just see guys looking at these people and it makes me feel uncomfortable, i know its probably harmless but maybe ive been brought up to respect women, (dont mean i cant take advantage of them as they can with me as long as its concentual), and expect respect back. For me this forum is about cars, and more specifically Nissan Skylines, i love comming on here to learn about the car i love to drive and spend most of my hard earned cash on. If i want to look at girls id go to other websites but i choose to come on here to enjoy my addiction. Please lets not degrade our site into another Max Power site lets keep it about cars and how to keep them running and performing as one of the worlds best and most tuneable supercars.
 

wrant over.
word to your mother.

bob


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Right i kinda see where TT is commin from here, (hes not gay for expressing his views on the subject) dont get me wrong i love the female form, (more than i love cars tbh), and there's nout better when you find one that drives you wild like they do. :chuckle: My issue is with women being exploited as nothing more than things to oggle at at car shows. It kinda feels weird when you're at a car show and you see girls walking around in next to nothing, not because its unpleasant, but because you see allot of guys looking at them and i for one feel uncomfortable about it. I probably should just think its ok my girlfriend/wifes not around so who gives a fcuk. But i cant, i just see guys looking at these people and it makes me feel uncomfortable, i know its probably harmless but maybe ive been brought up to respect women, (dont mean i cant take advantage of them as they can with me as long as its concentual), and expect respect back. For me this forum is about cars, and more specifically Nissan Skylines, i love comming on here to learn about the car i love to drive and spend most of my hard earned cash on. If i want to look at girls id go to other websites but i choose to come on here to enjoy my addiction. Please lets not degrade our site into another Max Power site lets keep it about cars and how to keep them running and performing as one of the worlds best and most tuneable supercars.
> 
> 
> wrant over.
> ...



why ? the two finest things in life females and skylines
as for 
"Please lets not degrade our site into another Max Power site lets keep it about cars and how to keep them running and performing as one of the worlds best and most tuneable supercars"
i think like everything in life a healthy balance and as long as it keeps within the guidelines of the forum keep this thread alive !!!!!! 
yes the main reason for this forum is the skyline's and there owners and how to keep the reputation that they have but lets not get all stuffy about it

life is to short live it at 700bhp with flames coming out of the zorst!!!!!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i disagree its bringing the forum down as its not like the title is a giva away and you don't have to look.people enjoy dofrent things and you can say i don't like it so **** everyone else!
do like it look at the other threads but don't think we are all bad people for looking at this thread.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

And the fact that this is THE most viewed topic on General Skyline Chit Chat EVER might show the majority hasnt got a problem with it, esp considering, as Pitbull rightly says, theres plenty of bloody warning in the thread title...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

word to your mother bobster lol..

i dont mind it at car shows etc, what i do find odd is that the amount of blokes that do just drool over the fact its a half naked college girl, when half the time they arnt that "fit" they just dont have fck all on.

one of my mates models alot at these events, id say youd all bone her but no im not putting up photos ...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

ok guys been saving this....

I confess to having filmed some of this trailer strictly in the course of my work you understand, in the warehouse in particular, and the girl doing her best to stay in her bikini in the back of the Merc... and if you look carefully you'll see Robbie's black R34... getting a washdown but I didn't see that in the flesh so to speak...

Cunning Stunts

enjoy...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Nice


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a coool video  

Classy idea to have girls in Bikinis sitting in the back of cars whilst drifting :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

great vid, really enjoyed it.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

carsunltd32 said:


> Bringing this thread backkkk.
> Here are a few from the NY Hot Import Nights
> 
> 
> ...


haha I have a picture of that chick with an Aston Martin.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

She looks way better in the last pic - way better.
In the first couple of pics she has more booty than beauty


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

looks like a post-op in the first set of pics


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I have absolutely *NO* problem with a thread devoted to this sort of thing. I must admit as a bit of banter its fine.
My point is regarding car shows and, specifically, car mags. Last time I was at Knockhill for some event or other there were birds there showing more flesh than some porno's :chuckle:. Which to be fair was very brave for the Scottish weather.
I had my 3 daughters with me and found it a little bit sad that they had to see this sort of thing going on. Kind of gives them the wrong impression and I'm sure those with kids agree with me here. Now, the young blokes were obviously loving it, probably walking from stand to stand with semi's and foaming at the mouth. 

But I still stand by the question WHY do scantilly clad birds have to be at car shows or in car mags???. Seriously, WHAT are they contributing to the overall event or photo shoot? As I say if you want to see birds then at least have the balls to go and buy Fiesta or another top shelver or, even better, get your mate to give you a copy of the latest Jenna Jameson flick and get yourself through a box of Kleenex.
Theres no doubt that this sort of thing will go on regardless of what I, or others, say about it and I accept that. Just a shame it had to start in the first place IMHO. The mags wont change either as they're pitched at young guys who would probably stop buying the mags if they removed the birds as its a a good way for them to justify the semi-naked birds to mummy that "its only a car mag". I would imagine that Max P and Redline get taken to the toilet on a regular occurence by the young, spotty lot :chuckle:.

I throw down the gauntlet to the 'trash' car mags to publish 1 months edition with NO (0) pictures of girlies in it and see what happens. Hell, if other mags can do it (continually) then I see no reason why others cant. The reason, again, is they dont want to because they will lose sales and they know it.

As I say I'm not having a go at this thread, more the shows and mags. And Just to clarify that I'm NOT a homosexual, do NOT go stalking birds, and am NOT creepy and wierd :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

TT


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

tarmac terror basically hit the nail on the head above.

The only problem I have with this kind of stuff is that it's all a bit contrived. I feel like I should have more of a problem with it both morally and intellectually because it's pretty much "in your face" lowest common denominator stuff. It amuses me slightly when I see T3 magazine with an utterly irrelevant "T3 girls" section, scantily-clad girls holding up MP3 players, etc. It just seems kinda weird to market stuff this way.

The above said SteveN is right - it works. Sex sells and seeing half-naked ladies next to _[insert random product]_ regardless of how irrelevant or contrived it is creates more interest. Men aren't that complicated after all are we 

(tarmac terror makes a very good point about the car shows aspect - it's all fun and games when you're a horny single bloke, but if you're a parent most mainstream car shows would be totally off limits due to the sort of things that go on)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Moaning about semi naked birds in magazines is a good year or more out of date, surely?

The only car mag I can think of in the UK with them in are FastCar, nobody else has them anymore?

I always find it always helps to be in touch with the present day when moaning about something.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Doesn't T3 have birds "modelling" various bits of tech hardware on the front page in every edition? "This plasma doesn't look appealing enough lads, lets get some random bird in her underwear to stand next to it even though it's completely and utterly contrived and irrelevant".

It is a little insulting to ones intelligence to be told (visually) that all we need to see is some half-naked chick next to something in order to want to buy that bit of equipment, but it clearly works for the lowest common denominator of society. I doubt The Sun would sell even 1/4 as many copies if it weren't for Page 3 (which itself makes no sense at all in a _news_paper)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Something tells me T3 isnt bought by "the lowest common denominator of society" like you say the sun is.
Also I doubt anyone buys T3 just to look at birds either.

You might think yourself above all these people, but i doubt T3 do it for fun, and it sure as hell isnt to attract "the lowest common denominator of society" or even kids/teens.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Something tells me T3 isnt bought by "the lowest common denominator of society" like you say the sun is.
> Also I doubt anyone buys T3 just to look at birds either.
> 
> You might think yourself above all these people, but i doubt T3 do it for fun, and it sure as hell isnt to attract "the lowest common denominator of society" or even kids/teens.


Then what purpose does it serve? Where is the relevance in a model in her underwear who just so happens to have an MP3 player clipped to her knickers? What purpose does it serve if not to attract the sort of people who just go "mmmm tits" and whip out their wallet?

Incidentally just because someone has money or is out of their teens doesn't mean they're not "lowest common denominator". If all it takes is some scantily-clad chick draped over a product to get your interest in it - whether it be a car, MP3 player or whatever - then surely that says more about you than the marketeers (by "you" I mean people in general, not anyone specifically).

I'm just playing Devils Advocate here really - I don't have a big problem with this sort of marketing, but I can see tarmac terrors point in that there are definite negatives if - for example - you're a parent and you want to go to car shows. Having to leave your kids at home to go to one because you can bet there will be pole-dancing and wet t-shirt competitions, etc for absolutely no logical reason whatsoever is a bad state of affairs really.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Moaning about semi naked birds in magazines is a good year or more out of date, surely?
> 
> The only car mag I can think of in the UK with them in are FastCar, nobody else has them anymore?
> 
> I always find it always helps to be in touch with the present day when moaning about something.


Fair enough. Coincidentally I'm off to WH Smiths later and shall have a good look around the car mags and see what I find.

If there's no T&A in the run-of-the-mill car mags then I'll gladly shut up and crawl back to my cave like the Neanderthal you suggest I am.

Durzel - Cheers, at least SOMEONE sees my point of view

TT


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

TT i'm with you 100%

no complaints about this thread at all, no harm if you're going looking for it.

but i wouldn't want any daughter of mine (or any young girl) thinking that this is what you do when you get old enough- dress up in some nasty, tacky outfit as a sex toy and totter about surrounded by a bunch of sad lechers

and i'm with durzel in that frankly i'm insulted and put off any product that is marketed to me in that way

lynx- fair enough, the stuff's designed to make you less offensive to girls (attractive might be stretching the point), so no harm reminding you why you use it.

but spark plugs?
tyres?

relevance?
or are WE being exploited?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gavman said:


> or are WE being exploited?


That's marketing for you...total exploitation....and it works. Men are visual creatures...stick a young 19 yr old, dressed as a school girl standing next to a car, bike...or bus its good publicity for whatevers being sold. Sex sells and it isn't rocket science either. Not only is it targeted at men, but then you have the different ages of these men (all the same age to me...lol ) the demographics go on and on...

After all these years in the car events business, I personally think it's run it's course, it's tiring to watch and in my mind these girls could do much better by applying there minds in something more worthy than this. 

Motorsport/cars/bikes IS a male dominated world and I find it quiet insulting when a bloke comes up to me at a track day and just smirks and passes a comment at me and my car.....:chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> That's marketing for you...total exploitation....and it works. Men are visual creatures...stick a young 19 yr old, dressed as a school girl standing next to a car, bike...or bus its good publicity for whatevers being sold. Sex sells and it isn't rocket science either. Not only is it targeted at men, but then you have the different ages of these men (all the same age to me...lol ) the demographics go on and on...
> 
> After all these years in the car events business, I personally think it's run it's course, it's tiring to watch and in my mind these girls could do much better by applying there minds in something more worthy than this.
> 
> Motorsport/cars/bikes IS a male dominated world and I find it quiet insulting when a bloke comes up to me at a track day and just smirks and passes a comment at me and my car.....:chairshot


Claire, having trouble imagining these 19 year old girls dressed up as school girls, don't suppose you could post some pics as examples to help me moderate this thread correctly




mook


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You seem to be forgetting that women are marketed to in the same way too


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Claire, having trouble imagining these 19 year old girls dressed up as school girls, don't suppose you could post some pics as examples to help me moderate this thread correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheeky!  :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that women are marketed to in the same way too


boy bands etc are case in point


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

mmmmm, can't remember the last time I saw Gary Barlow drapped over the bonnet of a Skyline.

There's always Hodgie...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PMSL....that picture never goes away does it Hodgie ?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

mifn21 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that women are marketed to in the same way too


No not forgetting...hence my first line of "That's marketing for you...total exploitation....and it works." Meaning ALL. I then followed with "Men are visual....because the topic of this thread is about half naked girls and cars...

Put something pink and fluffy for sale and a woman will buy it....I guess...lol Im not into pink and fluffy :chairshot


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah but my point was women are marketed in exactly the same way in many cases, using sex, I wasn't talking about pink n fluffy shite :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> SteveN said:
> 
> 
> > Moaning about semi naked birds in magazines is a good year or more out of date, surely?
> ...





Well, went to the local shop and they're all out of the Max P etc. Had Fast car IIRC but it was all sealed up in a bag along with another one.
Heading into big shops at the weekend so will pass my findings on then unless someone does the research first and posts up their findings.

TT


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

mifn21 said:


> Yeah but my point was women are marketed in exactly the same way in many cases, using sex, I wasn't talking about pink n fluffy shite :chuckle:


I agree with you matey...


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

anyway drop all the thread crapping and get more pics up


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

pitbull said:


> anyway drop all the thread crapping and get more pics up


PMSL


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> ...stick a young 19 yr old, dressed as a school girl standing next to a bus ........


Claire, please tell me where this bus is for sale ..... I feel the need for something big and shiney !

And whoever said the way to sell to men and women was the same is way off the mark. Chaps like young ladies with not much on, girls prefer something marked 'Sale' or 'Half Price' :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry i am a bit thick,what does pmsl mean?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

P*** MySelf Laughing


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

oh got it.we have had more chat than boobs and thats not a good ratio for me sooooooo lets get some more pics up


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

pic's please !!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mmmmmmm......rare toy indeed !!!!!!

sorry no skyline lads but here she is again and there is a nissan in the background opcorn: 

mmmmm nice tat's :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 









]


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

what a babe, trouser swing


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> haha I have a picture of that chick with an Aston Martin.


What Aston Martin????

:chuckle:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

ha !! i got a picture of her kissing another girl !!!!!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

pitbull said:


> oh got it.we have had more chat than boobs and thats not a good ratio for me sooooooo lets get some more pics up


Lol.:chuckle:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

nice.il have a dig around and see what i can find


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

more pics lads


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

iceager said:


>


Ive never seen an Aisan girl with gunns that big.:chuckle: 

Real of fake??What you rekon??


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

'kin hell! .............


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

top rack.........


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Oblic said:


> :squintdan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't looked at every page but this will take some beating.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Thoes look like LM wheels...


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

Sky 1T - you have been slack...


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

very slack...we were promised more of the stunner on the left...GET ON THE CASE!!! lol :chuckle:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

yeh come on sky it mate ....pull ya finger out !!!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

TOMMO_GTR said:


> very slack...we were promised more of the stunner on the left...GET ON THE CASE!!! lol :chuckle:


Stunner?.... You should have gone to Specsavers, mate..... or to your local school.

Fkin hell.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

you must be jokin! LOL


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

oh my-opai


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

which show was this taken at ????




TOMMO_GTR said:


> very slack...we were promised more of the stunner on the left...GET ON THE CASE!!! lol :chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

myline said:


> I haven't looked at every page but this will take some beating.



You joking, thats a bloke :runaway:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

NO !! this is a bloke.............. well almost :chuckle: :chuckle: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

lol, hodgie is never going to be shot of this is he!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Satansbodyguard said:


> NO !! this is a bloke.............. well almost :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> F... Off:chairshot
> Im the sexiest person on this thread, and how many of these chicks have had their picture in a national mag?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

the man has a point..... LOL


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> the man has a point..... LOL


Thankyou,


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> the man has a point..... LOL


Hold on, which man did you mean?
:nervous:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

iceager said:


>


Oh lord, i want one of them for Christmas.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I know there's somthin about her....... but i cant quite put my finger on it!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> I know there's somthin about her....... but i cant quite put my finger on it!


I can think of a couple of things...:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well we have had a mixed bag of decent ones and absolute munters, inc some munters who people seem to love, but I have something "special" for you now.

What I want to know is WHO the hell owned this car, and WHY the hell did you let Jabba the Hutts twin daughters to pose on it...










I mean, WTF...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You should be banned for posting that so close to dinner time :chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

VOMIT.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

What ever you do for a living Steven ain't keeping you busy enough. Right I am off to knock one out, think it will be the one on the left, the other one looks like she can handle herselfuke: 

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> think it will be the one on the left,


The one on the left is SteveN.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i don't want to know where you got the photo from (VIZ SPRINGS TO MIND ) !!!! 
BUT !!!! more importantly why you have YOU KEP'T IT ??????????




SteveN said:


> Well we have had a mixed bag of decent ones and absolute munters, inc some munters who people seem to love, but I have something "special" for you now.
> 
> What I want to know is WHO the hell owned this car, and WHY the hell did you let Jabba the Hutts twin daughters to pose on it...
> 
> ...


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Christ, I was eating my tea when that came up - I'm now typing through "chunks" on my keyboard uke: 

Only blue 32 I can think of is The Admiral's ex motor - sorry if it's not :nervous: 

Can we have some better pics please - I'm collecting them :chuckle:


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh my god, that so funny!!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

^ That's the quickest method of Lowering your suspension i've ever seen!^
Why didn't i think of that?

Sorry Lads i've lost the Memory Card with the pics of those girls you were requesting!!!
The car show they were at was Donny 2006 I think?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Satansbodyguard said:


> i don't want to know where you got the photo from (VIZ SPRINGS TO MIND ) !!!!
> BUT !!!! more importantly why you have YOU KEP'T IT ??????????


it was posted by someone as a pisstake on another forum earlier today, and was appropriate for this thread too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

SteveN said:


>


I would like to see the one on the left sitting on the pocket bike behind the car


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

F**kin hell !what a pair of dollies.And i bet all there tattoo`s are spelt right!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh thats bloody awful, i feel quite proud of my pose now:thumbsup:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

SteveN said:


>


OMG that is possibly the funniest thing ive seen in ages. as far as paradies go that is bloody priceless:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

in a wierd and almost worrying way i think ive derived more pleasure from this picture than any of the others.:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Reminds me of a joke:

Why does Ms. Piggy douche with honey and vinegar?
Cause Kermit likes sweet and sour pork!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

SteveN said:


> Well we have had a mixed bag of decent ones and absolute munters, inc some munters who people seem to love, but I have something "special" for you now.
> 
> What I want to know is WHO the hell owned this car, and WHY the hell did you let Jabba the Hutts twin daughters to pose on it...
> 
> ...


i feel sorry for the innocent party in all this the poor R32 poor thing all the years of shame it now has to go through what has it done to deserve that ??? 
where was the king of chav cars the saxo eh eh where i think an advice line should be set up to deal with "skylines in distress"


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

moosedoog said:


> in a wierd and almost worrying way i think ive derived more pleasure from this picture than any of the others.:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


Therapy mate.

You NEED therapy.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That is a first class piss-take. Well done to the folks involved.

Pokes a bit of fun at all these so-called models out there with nothing better to do with their time/life etc.

Shame its an R32 though :chuckle:

TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Oh lord, i want one of them for Christmas.


I'm with you on that one mate. Do have a soft spot for the oriental ladies.....especially the ones with a frontal view like that (which you dont see very often :chuckle

TT
(who is STILL against all this kind of thing though :nervous: :nervous: :chuckle: )


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here you go lads, out with the rubbish..


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

hyrev said:


> I would like to see the one on the left sitting on the pocket bike behind the car


looks to me like the minimotos trying to hide!!!

Its thinking "my clutch wont take that!!!!"


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres another


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres a few more, not a skyline, but a Nissan nonetheless..


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Guy's 

I think we need to consider a poll.

Is it the one on the left










or the one on the right that we really really want!










Pure class


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

You been drinking Hugh? 

Dave


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Hugh Keir said:


> Guy's
> 
> I think we need to consider a poll.
> 
> ...


just when i thought the pictures where getting back to the high standard that we had before 
its back to the "if the kebab house down the road did photo shoots" photo shoot :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


(ps well done lads we're past 300 posts now)


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> You been drinking Hugh?
> 
> Dave


Drink wont help mate lol

- Kevin.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

If I woke up next to either of those...........




I'd give up drinking.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

can we get back to proper sexy babes please
i ate only five hours ago, and feel quite sick now! :bawling: uke: uke: uke:

ps

they never went to specsavers


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

^ mmmm beefy

...give it to me, thats right, yeah baby, turn a little to the left. Thank you, thats all for today. I've worked with better...but not many.:chuckle:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I think it's the rip in the fishnet tights that sets the top one apart but there again the midriff stretch marks are pretty interesting too.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

what do you think they were thinking?

they must've thought they were genuinely looking good- no self respecting girl is going to try and look hideous

seems rather tragic

still, t'internet is a big enough place, bound to be minger lovers site somewhere

what worries me is they might appear in another country, described as classic english birds


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> You joking, thats a bloke :runaway:


You may be eligable for a free eye test??


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

lets get this thread back on track!

the new GTR with Miss Eva Mendes....cheeky! cheeky!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

come on.. that's a photoshop..


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Given the alternatives shown above*



rasonline said:


> come on.. that's a photoshop..


I'll take the photoshop. Rarely have I seen such quality shots of the hippocrocadogopig's mating regalia. And I NEVER want to see them again.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

yes, she is a little hottiee :flame: :flame: :flame: 
she's so special she has her own website    
here's alittle pic from it, one I could use that is :nervous: 
checkout her HID kit :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

thank you russ for trying to put in a rescue job. i thought my retinas were burnt in by 'that' horrible pic. 
now must see some more proper pics to settle the stomach


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Nah worries RH18, heres another just for u buddy..


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a little bit of local delicacy.. thanks to our buddys from Duke Racing Malaysia...


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

^^^^ YUM YUM ^^^^


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

A couple more of the local hotties at Sepang..


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

^^^^ Stunning ^^^^^


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm moving to malaysia

talk about 'come to bed' eyes

how do they mange to look so demure whilst wearing so little?

does really makes our english birds look rough and desparate

still, finally this thread gets back on track :smokin:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

russwestwood said:


>


this one's going to keep me awake at night


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gavman said:


> this one's going to keep me awake at night


My favorite picture!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

wow


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

me too...they look like butter wouldn't melt 

aint been to Malaysia yet, this makes it look all the more welcoming :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah! assorted Malay hotties:thumbsup: dont ususally go for the tramp stamp but that one is a cutie


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

tremendous!!!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

they get my vote !!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

they'd get more than that


----------



## ALISONSR33 (Dec 17, 2007)

*MEN MEN MEN*

I want see some picture of men in rigger boots, ripped jeans with baby oil all over there chest.

Please
:flame:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

not on this thread please LOL!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gavman said:


> i'm moving to malaysia
> 
> talk about 'come to bed' eyes


im still having my fingers crossed for ourselfes here . these photos make me want to go there even more

i'll be gutted if it doesnt fall through...

petrol is VERY cheap there (less than 20P a litre for premium octane last time i checked), winner.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> me too...they look like butter wouldn't melt


In the words of Jack Sparrow... "You've obviously never been to Singapore"


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Orientals are great fun, just make sure you bring plenty of KY :chuckle:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

ALISONSR33 said:


> I want see some picture of men in rigger boots, ripped jeans with baby oil all over there chest.
> 
> Please
> :flame:


LOL - send me a pm :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Guess what i've found????*

...


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

This one looks like a young Liz Hurley!









Mmmm...combat trousers & stilletos:









Look me in the eye













































Who's that bloke in the background???:chuckle: 









Talking about blokes, what do you make of this?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

ALISONSR33 said:


> I want see some picture of men in rigger boots, ripped jeans with baby oil all over there chest.
> 
> Please
> :flame:



Bonus Pic here luv, bloke with baby oil all over chest:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Some crackers there, a couple of munters too, and that blonde one has got a pretty firm jawline!


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> You joking, thats a bloke :runaway:


Catch a grap of your self, This chick is amazing... Anymore pics..??

Get a few more of those fattys up for the man who thinks this is a bloke as he obously like a woman more his own size..lol.. Couldnt resits...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> and that blonde one has got a pretty firm jawline!


Look at the size of the hands...and wide shoulders as well...:nervous:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Look at the size of the hands...and wide shoulders as well...:nervous:


theres also a small protrusion, perhaps an ill concealed mangina.:nervous:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

back to mingers again then


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

wot no "leggy lovely1s in christmas stockings " ???


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/45180-lisa-volk-vs-skyline-gt-r-lsfw.html?highlight=lisa+volk

I hope it is ok to bump this thread back after two years.
I don't like girls sitting on cars but i can understand that sometimes it can be diffiult to say no:chuckle: 

Terje.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres a few more for you gavman.. pictures from a local photographer Victor Chen of local hottie Julie Hoi & one of the most highly tuned BNR34s in Malaysia..
































































More about the ride here.. Hypertune: Rides - Nissan Skyline

Merry Chrimbo everyone, and all the best for 2008!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Just found a few more.. enjoy.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

good work, russ:thumbsup: 

but i'm in love


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

aww man... Love is overrated..  haha


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The pics posted up there by Russ clearly show that birds can look sexy next to cars even WITHOUT getting their kits off. That Julie Hoi looks amazing and yet still classy unlike the slappers you see in the UK car 'scene'
:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

its been good up till now so check this out
YouTube - Susanna part 2


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

gavman said:


> good work, russ:thumbsup:
> 
> but i'm in love


Her on the left - absolutly amazing..... drives me nuts ill probably never have something as stunning......:thumbsup:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Been far tooooo long since I was last in Asia....love me long time  :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone got decent pictures of those 2 girls,that were in the R33 GTR in Tokyo Drift,where the RX-7 goes around them sideways for a while,and then gets the numbers?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> anyone got decent pictures of those 2 girls,that were in the R33 GTR in Tokyo Drift,where the RX-7 goes around them sideways for a while,and then gets the numbers?


looks like everyone peretends not to watch such "ricer" films lol let alone stoop so low as to like the cars done like that


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Yet another Hot Asian Chick!*








 



















The car's not bad either, nice air bags too


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

asian love is sweet and let`s your soul burn . . . . OUT BURN:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here you go Gavman.. found some more pics of your cyber crush.. hehe.
They're taken with a Porsche Cayanne, so better not post them here!

Hypertune: Hyperbabes - Joanne Chin


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

*a success*

WOW i never knew this thread went on for this long:chuckle: I guess we can call this one a SUCCESS "REQUEST to make this the BEST post of all time  :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: " i thought those NSX guys had us beat Pic request: Girls and NSX's  - NSX Prime then again i forgot GODZILLA is still undefeated:chuckle: wat was i thinking:runaway:


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> I'm partial to brunettes so.... yea, she's nice, very attractive.



i CAN STARE AT THAT PAIR ALL DAY LONG :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: BEST ONE YET 

N HOLY BATMAN at first i thought you were refering the the legs on the first and to my surprize there was more:bowdown1:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

russ, you're my hero

unlike the cayenne, she doesn't have a bad side <swoon>


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A perfect combination


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have to say who gives a Fcuk about the car in that one !! LOL


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

theres a car?!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


>


Typical girlie parking though :chuckle:






(Sorry Claire, Suzy & Sue !)


----------



## win (Jul 1, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> A perfect combination




opcorn: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: opcorn: theres gotta be more keep them comming
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I think that could be the winner for me!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

This just got posted on DW - thought of this thread


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry Hodgie, it had to be done.

You can probably guess who my accomplice was.

FPMSL.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

^^^^^ FPMSL

So that's how you imagine him in your dreams is it  :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I believe they're called nightmares.

lol


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

FPMSL !!!

Someone has too much time on their hands ! lol !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

moleman said:


> Sorry Hodgie, it had to be done.
> 
> You can probably guess who my accomplice was.
> 
> FPMSL.


Look i`ve told you before, PURPLES not my colour:chuckle: 
My mums going to be so proud.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Great detail.. backgound to suit. *thumbs up*


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

heres a few that i have found:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

moleman said:


> Sorry Hodgie, it had to be done.
> 
> You can probably guess who my accomplice was.
> 
> FPMSL.



FPMSL !!!

That's quality :chuckle:


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

:repost:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What? so you've seen Hodgie in stockings before eh stan? LOL


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> What? so you've seen Hodgie in stockings before eh stan? LOL


No, i dont let anyone see me:chuckle: I think he means the post by Budget CRX. Well i hope so anyway.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

That picture of Hodgie is one of the funniest things I've seen on here (aside from the original picture) in a long time. 

Kudos 

:chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

hodgie said:


> No, i dont let anyone see me:chuckle: I think he means the post by Budget CRX. Well i hope so anyway.


:chuckle:


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

SteveN said:


> Well we have had a mixed bag of decent ones and absolute munters, inc some munters who people seem to love, but I have something "special" for you now.
> 
> What I want to know is WHO the hell owned this car, and WHY the hell did you let Jabba the Hutts twin daughters to pose on it...
> 
> ...


is that a diaper under the front or just a juicy used pad
uke:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

MODS! plz clean this thread up! :chuckle:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

jjpea said:


> is that a diaper under the front or just a juicy used pad
> uke:


LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

she's just put her chips down


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Neither of them look like they've ever put their chips down.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

moleman said:


> Neither of them look like they've ever put their chips down.


lmao seams like fat is a way of life for them


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

moleman said:


> Neither of them look like they've ever put their chips down.


they're both more known for nicking other people's


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Het, it's National Chip Week, so don't knock it ! :chuckle: 








I quite like chips, with a well done steak :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa, a lotta woman there to love. Maybe too much.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

where have all the nice girls gone??????????


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


>


now thats what i call a scene i want her and the car:chuckle:


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

russwestwood said:


> Nah worries RH18, heres another just for u buddy..


shame shes not next to my gtr. lol god better stop here too many nice girls to choose from


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Go Faster - Import lifestyle, Event Coverage and Industry Profiles

Go Faster - Import lifestyle, Event Coverage and Industry Profiles


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

The second one's a bit of a camel toe


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> :chuckle:


yeah sorry about that, i didnt click the link that led to the whole gallery until after my post. typical newb move


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> A perfect combination


What a stunner...I can't take my eyes off her.:bowdown1:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know, them gold rims really set her off!!!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

alex2005 said:


> I know, them gold rims really set her off!!!


LOL...Is there a car in that picture?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bayside blue GTR's seem to have the best looking women next to them.... lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

blue34 said:


> Bayside blue GTR's seem to have the best looking women next to them.... lol


Thats why Tamura San picked the colour, so it would appeal to the girls.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

^^^
That third pic is bloody marvelous!


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice to see a pic of jenna on this forum at lest my money didnt go to wast that weekend. i didnt get to see much of her thow as i spent to much time working.








also one from japfest 2 at donny where we have a stand.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

drift said:


>


Horrible, bloody horrible


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

agreed


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajie said:


> ^^^
> That third pic is bloody marvelous!


I second that! Slurp...:chuckle:


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Horrible, bloody horrible



I cant see what the problem is realy apart from one of them not looking the happyist


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Personally, I'm perfectly happy to look at photos of woman in need of clothing sitting on _someone else's_ skyline; but she'd get very short shrift from me if she sat on my car - I don't want an arse shaped dent no matter how nice the arse!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Horrible, bloody horrible


Totally!!!



drift said:


> I cant see what the problem is realy apart from one of them not looking the happyist


The girls in the second picture have faces for radio mate  . The one on the right is JUST passable but the one on the left needs a balaclava   

TT


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't you think the pics on this page are a good example of the difference between 'sexy' & 'slutty'.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Stan said:


> Don't you think the pics on this page are a good example of the difference between 'sexy' & 'slutty'.


No. It's the difference between sexy and munter.


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

To be honist i cant what rong with the blond sat on the black liner at all.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Surely your having a laugh mate???

I know its all personal taste etc but her chin's a bit square and theres something just not right with her eyes. And thats just for starters :chuckle:

TT


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Id love to know what she is going to buff the 32 with!!!


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Surely your having a laugh mate???
> 
> I know its all personal taste etc but her chin's a bit square and theres something just not right with her eyes. And thats just for starters :chuckle:
> 
> TT


i realy cant but hay each to there own. now is it realy worth haveing a disagreement over.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

drift said:


> i realy cant but hay each to there own. now is it realy worth haveing a disagreement over.


Not having a disagreement at all mate  . Just cant see where your coming from with THAT particular bird. 

Anyway, give me Charlotte Church any day :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

pic withdrawn- someone's feelings got hurt

it wasn't your missus, was it drift?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gavman said:


> it wasn't your missus, was it drift?


it was, i think?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

oops

sorry, bud


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

If it was his misses then some of you have got some serious apologising to do! :nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Luckham said:


> If it was his misses then some of you have got some serious apologising to do! :nervous:


Why?

It's down to taste. If a guy wants to post pics of his g/f, wife, whatever, scantily clad etc, etc, then he has to realise that not everyone is going to think she is a supermodel.

Them's the breaks.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

moleman said:


> Why?
> 
> It's down to taste. If a guy wants to post pics of his g/f, wife, whatever, scantily clad etc, etc, then he has to realise that not everyone is going to think she is a supermodel.
> 
> Them's the breaks.


Sorry you misinterpreted me as I missed the "chuckle" emoticon off the end of my last post.. :chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

got pics? seems to be a lot of yap in a thread about pics.... :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

Pharoahe said:


>


more please??? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

budget_crx said:


> more please??? :chuckle: :chuckle:


OHH LA LA MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

Kyuubi said:


> What a stunner...I can't take my eyes off her.:bowdown1:


NEITHER CAN I! get your skyline i'll get mine we race on a drag strip, i get her after i win and live happily ever after. lol.


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

this thread delivers!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

not pictures at the moment thats for sure !!!!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

now she IS twelve years old!


----------



## madda (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry if its already been posted


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

working out ages isnt your strong point im guessing Gav


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm a government expert, and that is my specialist field

i'm also in charge of implementing major government IT projects

ps

can anyone tell me how send an e-mail?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

where have all the girls gone ???


----------



## GTR_Nismo_bc (Jul 31, 2007)

The Checkered Flag


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

well that made me smile before i had to go to work today


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

don't think these have been posted yet. not really my taste though


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

budget_crx said:


> don't think these have been posted yet. not really my taste though


Yup, know what you mean ...... Who'd have a white car !:chuckle:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Whats wrong with you all, she's gorgeous.. 

Good to see this thread still lives..


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

russwestwood said:


> Whats wrong with you all, she's gorgeous..
> 
> Good to see this thread still lives..


Yep, this thread is quite entertaining, but I have to disagree about her though - nice figure, but what a harsh face: looks like you wouldn't want to cross her!


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

kjansch said:


> Yep, this thread is quite entertaining, but I have to disagree about her though - nice figure, but what a harsh face: looks like you wouldn't want to cross her!



There's nowt wrong with a feisty woman.....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Found these on someone's myspace, not the best looking ones out there tbh.




























Of course, he has pics of his supposed GT-R.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

budget_crx said:


>


Nice, my favorite pic. She should check the tire pressure while she's there!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Found these on someone's myspace, not the best looking ones out there tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second on the left is quite nice, but none of them can dress


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gavman said:


> second on the left is quite nice, but none of them can dress


Yeah, they all have way too much on!


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

long live this thread :chuckle:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

wot's happend have we run out of pic's ???

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think these have been posted, sorry if they have...


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

budget_crx said:


>


:bowdown1:  :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeh definately.:bowdown1:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow... more pics of her on hybridbunnyz.. cheers for the pic


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

long live this thread!opcorn: i dont have any pics of girls in front of my skyline but i do have a bunch at home from my show car at hot import nights from a few years back. this is the only one i have at work with me. not the best but it is really mia guzman in the hot wheels booth w/ my car.


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

the rest of the G35 photoshoot:
Michelle Carrera Feature


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

budget_crx said:


> the rest of the G35 photoshoot:
> Michelle Carrera Feature


OMG, thanks!


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## GTR_Nismo_bc (Jul 31, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.... but that's not a Skyline!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Plus I've seen better heads on a mug of beer ... & more body in old wine !!!


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

cant say i even noticed a car in that last pic! 

And to criticise bodies like those? madness


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Well we have had a mixed bag of decent ones and absolute munters, inc some munters who people seem to love, but I have something "special" for you now.
> 
> What I want to know is WHO the hell owned this car, and WHY the hell did you let Jabba the Hutts twin daughters to pose on it...
> 
> ...



pmsl :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice number plate, is she registered yet? 

Girls aren't bad either lol


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ben,

The amount of exposure your car has had, surly it is far from shy!!!


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


That'd be the plate you had on your workbench when I picked up my strut-brace then? Good to see she's finally registered, and that you're putting her to good use


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


I believe that I am going to buy a R35 .


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Sly76 said:


> I believe that I am going to buy a R35 .


I am afraid the girls are not included Sly!!! :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Even not a girl .
Nissan makes fun of us .


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Scott said:


> I am afraid the girls are not included Sly!!! :bawling: :bawling:


What _are_ you talking about?????!!!!










Each and every R35 comes with not one, but _two_ hot chicks, as can be clearly seen in this official Nissan sales photo :thumbsup:


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Finally a good news :clap:.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i think smigzy should post his cars pics


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

kjansch said:


>


Are them two mucky cows reading a 'rhythm' mag??? :bowdown1: :smokin: 


Its just as well leather wipes clean!!! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

GTR_Nismo_bc said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


lol, I thought the 300zx was a barge, those women (lady boys?) make it look like an mx5


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

more booty than beauty


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

'Jesson Lim's Skyline Infinity V35' entry at Autojunctions.com.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

:chuckle: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

sheeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Is that a GTR badge between her legs? She looks like an asian version of Kate off Lost.

That G35 isn't getting over any speed bumps is it?


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

andyneed4speed said:


> Is that a GTR badge between her legs? She looks like an asian version of Kate off Lost.
> 
> That G35 isn't getting over any speed bumps is it?


I think cats eyes could also be an issue.


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just waiting for the 'Kev & Sharon' type sun visor next

:chuckle:


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just waiting for the 'Kev & Sharon' type sun visor next
> 
> :chuckle:


Close but not quiet a sun visor :thumbsup: 










Thought i'd better not post the shaved pussy shot :chuckle:


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh what the hell why not show it !!!!!

here you go......:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

g35brit said:


> Close but not quiet a sun visor :thumbsup:


all i see is a little red X :shy:


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn it wont work ????


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha,that's bloody hilarious.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

g35brit said:


> Oh what the hell why not show it !!!!!
> 
> here you go......:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


LOL.....CURSE YOU!!!...
I was drinking water when i saw this..lucky i missed the monitor,
when i burst out laughing...lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

oh my god, just got Stella everywhere FLMAO.

Light, i may post the pics but i'm not sure they are worthy of this thread


----------



## snipersniper (Apr 5, 2008)

kelly brooke and a gtr, very nice, i might have to get me one of those combos


----------



## GTR_Nismo_bc (Jul 31, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mmmmm Twins...


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Twins! ^**** Yue & **** Mee by any chance Mr Powers?^:chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

some blond doris on an R34...



















and now, my ALL time fav!!!










and a pretty lass - just cos!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A nice picture of the R35 rear window frame


Yahoo! Image Detail for static.flickr.com/2095/2315497117_858630c7f7.jpg

And another
Yahoo! Image Detail for static.flickr.com/2095/2315497117_858630c7f7.jpg


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

just to keep this thread alive!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

my shots
my car


not my girl : (


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ Cute as.

Which HKS turbo is that, Kingleh? 

PS. Remember ya from the iwsti forum.  I'm looking to make the switch, too.


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

defe this is the best post that i have ever seen in ANY car forum.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

KINGLEH said:


>


Best looking young lady I've seen so far, plus she seems to know as much about cars as I do.......


"Where's the turbo" ......... ? 

"There it is !" :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

What's going on with that finger :chuckle:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bit like E.T. lol, shes still well fit though


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> Best looking young lady I've seen so far, plus she seems to know as much about cars as I do.......
> 
> 
> "Where's the turbo" ......... ?
> ...


PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Heres a couple of pics of Miss Great Britain. She was kind enough to attend a fund raising event that my friend had organised recently.
Hopely she will be kind enough again to have her pic taken a few more times when I get my R32 GTR back from the painters LOL


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm glad that second photo cleared the first photo up as I was about to say sugar cube or apple :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

KINGLEH said:


> my shots
> my car
> not my girl : (


Someone beat you to it, check out post 365.
That is ok though, I cant seem to get tired of
looking at her anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

Huy said:


> ^^ Cute as.
> 
> Which HKS turbo is that, Kingleh?
> 
> PS. Remember ya from the iwsti forum.  I'm looking to make the switch, too.


its a TO4Z....... pretty much a perfect turbo imo...


doooo the swwiiitch!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Currently looking for one, mate!

T04z + stock motor = laggy? Always thought it was a rather large turbo.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'm glad that second photo cleared the first photo up as I was about to say sugar cube or apple :chuckle:



Yeah me to, looked at the 1st pic & thought Sh1t she must be braking those bad boys in for "Edd the Horse"... then saw the 2nd pic & thought "NAHHAAY"....

Sorry....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL!!! she could eat a watermelon through a letterbox.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> LOL!!! she could eat a watermelon through a letterbox.


She has already eaten 2!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

haha, your not wrong mate!!!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

Huy said:


> Currently looking for one, mate!
> 
> T04z + stock motor = laggy? Always thought it was a rather large turbo.


its really not bad at all....

its MUCH better then my 25-40 setup was...


turbo lag is relative tho....


one day when i get my stroker... it will be perfect...


----------



## F u r i o u s (May 21, 2008)

anymore pictures


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

stevo said:


> View attachment 2478


how the hell can they possibly wear only that amoutn of clothes in the cold? do women not feel cold?

(not that i'm complaining)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

It does not look like they are cold - hehe


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)

i think her on the rights a little nippy


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

F u r i o u s said:


> anymore pictures



























i also got a different girl topless holding guns infront of it... LOL.... but i cant show those! she wasnt nearly as hot anyways...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm torn between the wheels and the girl, if I had to choose one...???


What wheels are those? They are absolutely the bomb on the R34.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm torn between the wheels and the girl, if I had to choose one...???
> 
> 
> What wheels are those? They are absolutely the bomb on the R34.


You're just odd!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

both are a nice bronze color!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

KINGLEH said:


> i also got a different girl topless holding guns infront of it... LOL.... but i cant show those! she wasnt nearly as hot anyways...


The girl is GORGEOUS!!:flame:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

hmmm....nice.

where do they grow girls like that?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That girl is a honey. Just out of interest if she's not your girl then how come she's posing in front of your car?? Was she walking along the roadside and just HAD to strip off as she saw you in an R34???

TT


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

she wanted to do some modeling stuff..... i had another buddy hook it up....

she is a real cool girl and just wanted the experience.... she was down for anything.. pretty much did anything i told her too...

apparently now.. she is a body double for some movie...

here is another....


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

There's the beginnings of cellulite on the backs of those thighs  

Picky, moi? :runaway:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> There's the beginnings of cellulite on the backs of those thighs
> 
> Picky, moi? :runaway:



Yes ... you are :lamer: :chuckle:


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys keep it coming


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Wow stunning, wouldn't mind bumping into that! oh nice 34 by the way!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Kingleh,

Gotta hand it to ya fella, she's is a fit wee lass for sure !!

Heres one from back in the day........some yank bint on the Bomber at a show in Amsterdam.....









:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

See the crack on that !! Needs some filling in !!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Certainly she was a woman who needed little in the way of small talk !!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*hot chicks*

here my 3 daughters...:thumbsup: no nast comments please









kieran


----------



## mixmasterspike (Mar 28, 2008)

popeye said:


> here my 3 daughters...:thumbsup: no nast comments please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why oh why


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

are you serious?

Why on earth would you let your underage looking daughters act/dress like that in that environment, then post the pics up?!

Hope this is a sick joke :S


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

andyneed4speed said:


> There's the beginnings of cellulite on the backs of those thighs


i would lick that cellulite until it goes away .. damn she's hermosa


----------



## Thacker (Apr 24, 2006)

popeye said:


> here my 3 daughters...:thumbsup: no nast comments please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, whats the Geezer on the floor doing!!!????


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

popeye said:


> here my 3 daughters...:thumbsup: no nast comments please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Adam Kindness said:


> are you serious?
> 
> Why on earth would you let your underage looking daughters act/dress like that in that environment, then post the pics up?!
> 
> Hope this is a sick joke :S





i agree 100%...

...and i'm a perv, 
just dont tell the girlfriend!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thacker said:


> Off topic, whats the Geezer on the floor doing!!!????


rofl?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

frostmotorsport said:


>



Damn, that's a nice set of...wait, is that a GTR badge on a GTT?


----------



## Thacker (Apr 24, 2006)

MarkMcQ said:


> Damn, that's a nice set of...wait, is that a GTR badge on a GTT?


It's only appropriate cos I don't think she's a real blonde!:chuckle:


----------



## Thacker (Apr 24, 2006)

mifn21 said:


> rofl?


Excuse my ignorance what does rofl? mean?

Ed


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Roll On the Floor Laughing


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Thacker said:


> Off topic, whats the Geezer on the floor doing!!!????


LOL haha probably trying to get an upskirt shot, might need his glasses retuned


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> are you serious?
> 
> Why on earth would you let your underage looking daughters act/dress like that in that environment, then post the pics up?!
> 
> Hope this is a sick joke :S


Sorry Kieran but i agree, i hope it's a joke


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

simplymo said:


> i agree 100%...
> 
> ...and i'm a perv,
> just dont tell the girlfriend!



she knows!


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*hot chicks*



Chamber said:


> Sorry Kieran but i agree, i hope it's a joke


lads ..i dunno who is joking and who is serious.... 
of course they are not by daughters 
why dya ask....would you like them to be???
im a perv too you know:wavey: hee hee

kieran


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

popeye said:


> lads ..i dunno who is joking and who is serious....
> of course they are not by daughters
> why dya ask....would you like them to be???
> im a perv too you know:wavey: hee hee
> ...


LOL

flash girls on a flash car!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

G40tee said:


> Roll On the Floor Laughing


Yep - bloke was probably thinking "who the fcuk would let them mingers sit their car" and pissing himself :chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

MarkMcQ said:


> Damn, that's a nice set of...wait, is that a GTR badge on a GTT?


yeah, probably - but the thread title is Skyline, not GTR - so I guess it still counts. And if people didn't put GTR badges on GTT's etc, how would BMW dealers be able to identify the morons that will by 318i's and put M3 badges on them????? they gotta make a living too!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## gices (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow Hot girls and Hot cars ....
Hot and hard competition .... But Hot girls without Hot cars are not really that hot ...

Nice pictures guys keep them coming


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*HMMM*



Crosssr said:


>


NIIIIIIICCCCCCCCEEE


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

There a low rent Russian teen porn film with a modified white 4door R34 in it too...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SteveN said:


> There a low rent Russian teen porn film with a modified white 4door R34 in it too...


ROFLMAO . . . that comment had to come from you, by the way: do you still need to look porn, I thought your day was just composed of warm sex in dirty oily garages . . .:chuckle:
You could have at least made some pics of the chicks you got, on/infront of your cars . . .


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Man, I wish, and anyhow, you should know there ALWAYS room for porn :chuckle:

TBH all pics worth taking of girls (IMO of course, lol) are usually too rude to be able to convince them to do it somewhere outdoors enough to be with a car.

Tho this papperazi pic of me n Kelly, if you look carefully, if you can see past my tasteful jacket, theres an R32 Skyline behind us...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Man Steve where did you dig out that jacket?? . .lol looks like a camouflage coat for gay-wars
By the way your bird looks cool, I want one of those jackets too now . .:clap:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

SteveN said:


> aah, that looks better


Why do alot of the models look like they are breaking wind?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> ...By the way your bird looks cool....


Nah, your bird looks HOT - curves in all the right places :thumbsup:



TheD said:


> Why do a lot of the models look like they are breaking wind?


Now that's really spoilt it for me  I thought they were bending forward slightly to **** ** ***** **** ** ***** ***** (fill in the censored blanks  )


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

andyneed4speed said:


> Now that's really spoilt it for me  I thought they were bending forward slightly to *stop ya seein they're cockn balls !!!
> *


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

russwestwood said:


> Heres a few more, not a skyline, but a Nissan nonetheless..



Show me the money!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Man Steve where did you dig out that jacket?? . .lol looks like a camouflage coat for gay-wars


lol. there was no need for that. Have you had lessons on Steve baiting from bladey


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

She's not even leaning against a Skyline! It's a 350z!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ignore the above, I've just learned to read properly! Teach me for forum surfing on an iPhone!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Decided to to a little photoshoot of the missus and the GTR. So please go easy on the comments as we are both amateurs.. 

For more pics of the shoot please visit my blog @ ofloveandcarbonfibre.blogspot.com, cheers.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pics,34 looks great and the missus too,you shoulda included the Z.
What rear diffuser is that,it's the rudest looking one I have ever seen.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

cheers plumwerks, it is an ARC diffuser.. check the link out.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pic*

Why do Malaysian women look so god damn lovely.Beautiful woman you have there.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Good pics there.... 
I must agree though, your missus is stunning. :thumbsup:

TT


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

nice car, nice wife, very nice!

my car's getting sorted, my wife's very pregnant and not too sexy at the moment, but should just be a couple months before both car and wife are in top form again and ready to rock and roll


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Good news kismetcapitan, even pregnant women can look good, ie, christina aguleira..  
All the best with the missus and soon to be new baby..


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice, what do need the car for ? With a missus like that i'd never be out of the house ;-)


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

come on Knight Racer you must have lots of pic's of the girls to keep this thread going


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

this thread has got to have a record for most # of posts / longest running or something similar.. it may as well be a sticky seeing as it's always close to the top of the first page ever since inception


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The bird on the left of the pic above has got ridiculously big boobs (in a good way, lol), we stayed in same hotel few years back if its who I think it is, got some drunk pics somewhere I think.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

SteveN said:


> The bird on the left of the pic above has got ridiculously big boobs (in a good way, lol), we stayed in same hotel few years back if its who I think it is, got some drunk pics somewhere I think.


Your job must be so hard steve!!!:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't believe this thread has stopped!


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Why do Malaysian women look so god damn lovely.Beautiful woman you have there.


I know this one! Because no matter how old they are they always look like sweet sixteen. :smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Seeing these pics again makes me feel sad for Russ, bloody thieving bastards


----------



## p5ulp (Jul 31, 2008)

*nice*

nice pics there sweet


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

My contribution..


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

She looks naughty!!


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats a good contribution


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't know about anyone else but if any of these lasses tried to park their bare bums on my aluminum bonnet, I'd have to smack it!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

psst said:


> Don't know about anyone else but if any of these lasses tried to park their bare bums on my aluminum bonnet, I'd have to smack it!


if any thing landed on my aluminium bonnet i'd go nuts lol :chairshot ,


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

tomek said:


> My contribution..


nice one Tomek.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

here you go


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

nori41 said:


>



:clap: OOoooooooooyeah


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a few more of her in the gallery


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*skyline babes*

J***S, im in heaven....keep em comming lad..:bowdown1:

popeye


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*skyline babes*

more more

popeye


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

This must be the longest thread ever!!! started in 2007 with over 116,000 + views LOL

:chuckle:


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> This must be the longest thread ever!!! started in 2007 with over 116,000 + views LOL
> 
> :chuckle:


i wonder why

popeye


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

You boys


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

i hate to say it, but the standard for being an 'import model' has gone down dramatically.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> You boys


i see it hasn`t kept you away or were you just having a quick peep at me piccy:clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

hodgie said:


> i see it hasn`t kept you away or were you just having a quick peep at me piccy:clap:


Nah hon I was comparing the pics to my photos....cough!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> Nah hon I was comparing the pics to my photos....cough!


post them up, dont be shy now.:bowdown1:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

hodgie said:


> post them up, dont be shy now.:bowdown1:


:chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so who wants to get all the pics together and put a poll up for best pic?

Let me know if anyone can be bothered as i will donate a couple of pics.


----------



## gestun66 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a couple of nice one's I found.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

nori41 said:


>


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn the second from the left , shes hermosa:thumbsup: i wish i was there :clap:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, 41 pages and iv read/perved through them all. Ordinarily I would skip to the last couple of pages!

Its shocking the amount of ladies (and I use that term loosley) that get away with calling themselves models. Anyway just spent the last half hour and a glass of wine and have finally chosen my desktop background! Not to worry though as soon as the mrs gets in she will change it, guarenteed!


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

nori41 said:


> Golly gosh, one of my favorites, she looks as dirty as my van  I'd never wash that seat or steering wheel evvvvveeeeerrrrrrrrr again!!!!!!
> Dave.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Mmmmm, oh to be that steering wheel


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMFG


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Mine from a few years back a Toyo Calender Shoot

Sorry its on the small side :nervous:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

i love this thread


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

found few more 










found a


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

nice wheels!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> nice wheels!


What wheels............:chuckle:

All i can see are boots and tartan.............


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

That last pic has a very brave owner with that carbon bonnet. LOL, depending on where they were stood watching from it may not be the 1st thing on their mind but even so!


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, i never saw this thread...


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

one of my favourites.....full size in wallpaper thread


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Satansbodyguard said:


> found few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont give a crap how fit she is... She wouldnt be on my bonnet, **** me !! 

(P.S double six's you lucky mofo)


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I might have put these up already, but in 40 pages .. Mika Tan. You can Booble that. 



















http://rbmotorsports.blogspot.com/2009/07/1999-nissan-skyline-gt-r-show-or.html


----------



## stagea-rs4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that girl a dentist?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

ddavej said:


> nori41 said:
> 
> 
> > Golly gosh, one of my favorites, she looks as dirty as my van  I'd never wash that seat or steering wheel evvvvveeeeerrrrrrrrr again!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Is that ginger or strawberry blonde ???


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Is that ginger or strawberry blonde ???


Who cares man lol, I do fancy a bit of ginger sometimes :banned: lol


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

there's a girl in that pic???? I just see a lineup of hot asses!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

this thread has been slow lately. luckily i have gone to a few car shows in the past couple weeks so here are my pics.

























i know they arent by my car now but they put there bikini's on.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

couple more:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry about the quality, quick phone snap from today's skylineowners dyno day...


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

More...


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have found this thread very useful & educational as now i know exactly what i want in my next ride, only if i had this level of choice haha (kinda like buying a car)

sorry i have no pics to add though

page 31 brunette in silver is my pic


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Satansbodyguard said:


>





Satansbodyguard said:


>


Dear Mr Bodyguard, we approve of your submission and would like to order the brunette and the redhead. No need to wrap them, send 'em as they are


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

will do mate when i've finished with them .....


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

just a couple more .....to keep the thread going.....

sorry if there re-posts but forgott whats been put on here (mmmmm good excuse to have another look through.... he..he)






























mmmm...a bit dodgy....but here it is anyway....make up your own mind












Pure class....and the GTR ant bad.......





















i had to put this one in just for the looks on the faces of the blokes in the background !!!!












and this one cuz i keep looking and still can't see the skyline .......












Enjoy .....:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

i know your gonna hate me for saying this but ....

stilletoes on a bonnet ouch!!!!

and before you say im a girl so i wouldnt find it appealing im a model for a club and wouldnt dream on scratching paint work


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mmmmm......ok but we need pic's to prove your a model.....just for reference you understand...


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah just for reference.... heard that one before








not in a skyline but soon myfriends


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to pick on your post SBG but..










Is it just me or does she look like a surprised Dick Emery ??











Bugger me, looks like they all been :chairshot











Josef Fritzl is a bit dodgy, they look like Rumpled Stiltskin and Bagpuss !!!











I think the one pushing the chair looks like Mick Begley before he went on the slimfast plan !!! :runaway:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

tacha_maree said:


>


Ohh, that's class. Nice b&w study. And local to me too, shame my Skyline's gone...


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you.

I dont believe that you have to bare all to model with a car,(not to say i havent done scantily clad pics but) if the cars good enough and the models good enough then thats a recipe for a great picture. this is whats gets my back up at shows alot of the models are very unattractive yet theyre prancing all over a car and bringing the tone of that stand down. id much rather see a attractive model in tight trousers and a cropped top than a bikini but then im a girl so my brain works differently to you guys.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

tacha_maree said:


> not in a skyline but soon myfriends



Impressive from what we can see :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

im hoping to get some good photos with my skyline when shes on the road got a great location for it so ill post them up when i can.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Look forward to it.

LOL - let me know if you nedd someone to take the pics


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the offer but have a photographer wouldnt want to upset him by bringing someone else on board especially with a nicer car than his.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

tacha_maree said:


> stilletoes on a bonnet ouch!!!!


Got to agree, took one look at that picture, and the first (well maybe second) thing I saw were the two stilleto's on the front bumper .... eek !


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

Need more babes :thumbsup:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*women*

we cant be forgetting this thread in 2010:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Modified Live anyone?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Must get some more of these photos this year at Brands :chuckle:


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Modified Live anyone?


Is that Silkoline she has on?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

turbobungle said:


>


Speedmerchant made me do it :chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*pics*

i must say that blue bikini does go well with the yellow skyline


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

oh thats more like it :clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Speedmerchant made me do it :chuckle:


I did 

Dave, I agree. That blonde is rather stunning to be honest but as for someone elses comment that the blue bikini went will with the yellow bodywork ... I think you'd find it would also go well without the bikini :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

somebody keeps post these in the wrong section, so thought I'd help out 


turbobungle said:


> few more GTR pics


----------



## microfly (Jan 9, 2010)

*back to the real world*

Now then lads back to the real world,check out my profile pic thats what i call well worn. LOL


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

maybe the GTROC needs to organise a meet with say, 50 top nude models, and this thread could be the biggest ever! It would probably be the biggest GTROC meet ever too! lol ;-)

edit - maybe make it 100??


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I did that and nobody turned up LOL !!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> maybe the GTROC needs to organise a meet with say, 50 top nude models, and this thread could be the biggest ever! It would probably be the biggest GTROC meet ever too! lol ;-)
> 
> edit - maybe make it 100??


maybe not 50, but already in hand (just waiting for it to warm up) and all professional models


----------



## Andy C. (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome...


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> maybe not 50, but already in hand (just waiting for it to warm up) and all professional models



where is it being done?? sure id be free to lend a hand.im good with a kettle


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

the mrs and sister


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hats off to you sir! You did well there


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

got some more but cant find them at the mo


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Well get finding!


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Any More Quality Pics guys........................????? lol


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

more ive found


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Not the most flattering photo ... especially on that left leg!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Was thinking the same thing, I bet she has fupa too. :runaway:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Whats FUPA???? Enlighten us??? lol Im pretty sure most guys wouldnt kick her out of bed for farting though.......you dont look at the mantlepiece when you are poking the fire.....hahaha!!!


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

she can fire breathe, breakdance, do the splits and poledance pretty good too,

edit, forgot to say she owns a skyline


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

I think Redline should invest more money in their models! :chuckle: Although some people did say they didn't like scantily clad ladies on the cars so this one is fully dressed. Sorry I don't have better ones I try to get the 'ladies' out the way when I'm there to see the cars amd no I'm not gay before someone says that! I have many pics to prove just not with cars in them.


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ love them wheels


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Not the most flattering photo ... especially on that left leg!


lol i agree with you there mate:chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Was thinking the same thing, I bet she has fupa too. :runaway:


whats FUPA? is it water retention?:chuckle:


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

> whats FUPA? is it water retention?


Fat upper pussy area eg I had to lift her FUPA before having sex with her!

Nice uke:


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

As there seems to be a bad ratio of nice Skylines to nice laides I thought I would post a few stunning ladies from car shows I have that probably have Skylines somewhere around them.... 





































I have more of the same if people are interested....


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

good to know for non english person.
Thank you for this english lesson 



dave100 said:


> Fat upper pussy area eg I had to lift her FUPA before having sex with her!
> 
> Nice uke:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a couple more:






Rob


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

I very much like the last girl!

@MADBSTD


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Dammn...what a couple of TOTAL hotties...>RIPS...I take my ****in hat off to you fella......two of the hottest birds on this post....TOTAL RESPECT!!!!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Continued here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131070-skyline-n-hot-chicks-thread-pt2.html


----------

